# Ship called the William Homan



## jackman (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder if any one can help me find a ship called the William Homan. I joined her in Grangemouth 9-7th-1946 paid of Hartlepool 18-9-46. We went up to a place ,I think it was called Kemi, at the top of the baltic,Finland. We loaded pitprops,including deck cargo. When we came out into the north sea, we met some heavy weather, lost most of it. It was a strange design. American built I was told it was called a "jeep" It wasn't very big, more of a coaster.. No tween decks, just a large hold. In my DB it is hand written, William Homan 168491 thats it I have search various sites but no luck. With the expertise available here, who knows? Someone from the north east may have heard of her. I did hear that shortly after I left,she hit a mine. I didn't get much detail,loss of life etc. It was a long time ago.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The only William Homan on Miramar is here - 
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/136367
Might be the one and bare details to get you started on your search.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

The only photo I can find is on her launch, but you only really see her Starboard bow.
Put the name in the Vessel box and click begin search, then click on the box that says 002616
http://ul.bgsu.edu/cgi-bin/xvsl2.cgi
Hope someone comes along with a better photo


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some details and a picture of sister ships here:
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=N&start=20&um=1
Regards


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I hope this will help

27 February 1949. Struck mine 30 miles west of Elbe 1 Light Vessel, Elbe estuary on a voyage from Ellesmere Port to Denmark, Holds and engine room was flooded and she was towed to Elbe thence to Hull for repairs 

29 November 1964 As the MARIA CSULICH was wrecked on Genoa breakwater during heavy weather following engine failure she was on voyage to Porto Ferralo in ballast.

She was owned by Fratelli Consulch Italy at time of loss


----------



## jackman (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW. Unbelievable. You lads are the best. I thought that if anything to do with the sea and ships could be found. This would be the place. But, I didn't expect such a quick and complete result. 
Thanks a million


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

*In your interest*



jackman said:


> WOW. Unbelievable. You lads are the best. I thought that if anything to do with the sea and ships could be found. This would be the place. But, I didn't expect such a quick and complete result.
> Thanks a million


 
Dear Jackman: 

In this Forum, is present a very interesting thread, perhaps you will find more informations/dates of your ship. Go to *http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4825*




Jan.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Jeeps*



jackman said:


> I wonder if any one can help me find a ship called the William Homan. I joined her in Grangemouth 9-7th-1946 paid of Hartlepool 18-9-46. We went up to a place ,I think it was called Kemi, at the top of the baltic,Finland. We loaded pitprops,including deck cargo. When we came out into the north sea, we met some heavy weather, lost most of it. It was a strange design. American built I was told it was called a "jeep" It wasn't very big, more of a coaster.. No tween decks, just a large hold. In my DB it is hand written, William Homan 168491 thats it I have search various sites but no luck. With the expertise available here, who knows? Someone from the north east may have heard of her. I did hear that shortly after I left,she hit a mine. I didn't get much detail,loss of life etc. It was a long time ago.


First time i have heard any mention of Jeeps, there were lots of them about in the fifties mostly carrying pit props,
any special reason they were designed like that?, how come they were called Jeeps?


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*post 8*

seeing the word jeep bring s back memories.i remember many moons ago the older a/bs who had served during the war,talking about -small type ships named west hartlepool jeeps.some were built in canada.some ships were built at hartlepool.why they called them jeeps i,m not sure.think the yanks just nicknamed that.they were designed by greys of hartlepool.three isle ships.there were some still sailing in the sixties.as an after thought.no they weren,t built by monkies,just scrolling through,and noticed there is a thread on jeep,s.started 2006.


----------

